# almost to embarrassed to post this but 3xD Garrity 'steel beam' upgrade?



## waddup (Dec 20, 2008)

it is a host, and it seems wasteful to me to trash it, so is there a good bulb to put in a 3 x D GARRITY, 

real metal reflector 





4th down

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=garrity+3+D+flashlight&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Neubauej (Dec 20, 2008)

I put a Radio Shack frosted 2 cell Krypton bulb in mine VERY white, but buy a bunch, as at 50% overdriven, they do burn out fast...

Or, pick the LED dropin of your choice.

Lastly, this really should be in "general flashlight discussion" and not here...


----------



## waddup (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks, 

so confusing trying to find the right place to post here sometimes?




Neubauej said:


> I put a Radio Shack frosted 2 cell Krypton bulb in mine VERY white, but buy a bunch, as at 50% overdriven, they do burn out fast...
> 
> Or, pick the LED dropin of your choice.
> 
> Lastly, this really should be in "general flashlight discussion" and not here...


----------

